# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  RSV2000

## rsv2000

Союз немецкой овчарки RSV2000 e.V. — это компетентность в разведении и обучении!


Через 2 года после основания RSV2000 наше движение вошло в мир Немецкой овчарки

23 июня 2007 зубной врач доктор Хельмут Райзер из ХаннМюндена основывал этот Союз, благодаря поддержки многих известных спортсменов и заводчиков, друзей и многочисленных часов кропотливой работы – вывод один в ХаннМюндене создан новый Союз немецкой овчарки RSV2000 e.V. и уже через 2 года пришли первый успех: рождены Первые щенки, и еще о них заботятся отличные суки.

Мы, благодарим всех владельцев собак предоставивших нам свое время и своих питомцев для реализации новых учебных программ обучения для собак и владельцев. Интернет-страница Союза (www.rsv2000.de) подробно информирует каждого кто в этом заинтересован, все вопросы касаемые членской информации союза решаются очень быстро, так же как и вопросы обучения, до свободного общения через Интернет-страницу ждать осталось недолго. Регулярные встречи с Вами, во время  которых мы знакомимся с Вами и с собаками в процессе обучения происходят интенсивно уже в различных регионах Германии. Все заседания правления Союза также доступны на интернет-странице союза.
Когда наш Союз был принят в члены VDH в Германии, только инсайдеры, вероятно смогли   предчувствовать, какой шоковый удар пришелся по SV от собачьего мира Германии:  в течении 110 лет в Германии это был только самый большой союз немецких овчарок в Аугсбурге, который был ответственнен за эту популярную породу собак. Но, Успех этого союза был весьма сомнителен, чего стоят прочно утвердившиеся названия в народе „спереди еще собака, а сзади лягушка“ или „бегущая только под гору“, и как жаль, что уже никто сейчас не употребляет как раньше что это „служебная собака“  ведь только такое описание применимо к группе этой породы собак.
Эти упреки - это не наш пиар для средств массовой информации: Десятилетиями маленькая оппозиция заводчиков и спортсменов в пределах большого союза пыталась перевести стрелки путей на новые рельсы что бы иметь здоровую овчарку. Познание, что это не возможно, и привело 2 года назад к основанию нового Союза овчарки RSV2000 e.V., цели которого представляются на его интернет-странице www.rsv2000.de.
Конкуренция оживляет дело! 
Члены молодого Союза овчарки RSV2000 давно поняли это, и когда мы слышим и видим, что и в  старом союзе есть немного людей, которые охотно помогают нам в продвижении прогрессивных идей в обучении RSV2000. Является ли это поворотом для немецкой овчарки или  это только "первые ласточки", которае не знают будет ли лето? "Для нас очень Важно в обучении собак  последовательно пущенные в оборот, и на долгий срок заложенные программы обучения. Отдельные жесткие меры иногда имеют смысл и практически всегда спасают от опасности, но они недолговечны и во многом противоречат друг другу", - разъясняет доктор Хельмут Райзер, руководитель по обучению и разведению в Союзе овчарки RSV2000.
Можно и недостичь всех своих целей, но: Мы уже сейчас стремимся к улучшению немецких овчарок через Обучение, с трезвым сознанием основываясь на их природные качества, здоровье, сильные нервы, способной переносить физические и психические нагрузки. 
Все наши цели имеют одну общую цель:
- Получение широкого генного бассейна (по возможности, исключение наличия родственных связей)
- Последовательный учет потомства, в результате которого мы должны открыть доступ к информации всем членам общества.
- Обширный учет всех генетических и ветеринарных сведений о собаках, для того чтобы создать широкую основу для научных исследований.
- Ограниченное использование вязок только  одними племенными кобелями.
- Последовательное применение искусственных осеменений.
Все собачьи спортсмены Союза овчарки RSV2000 уверены, что они достигнут этих честолюбивых целей, так как они располагают в своих рядах и имеют среди своих друзей многих успешных известных спортсменов и заводчиков. На нашей Интернет-странице ВЫ читаете: компетенция в разведении и обучении.
спасибо и с уважением Игорь

----------


## rsv2000

Уважаемые друзья!
Весь кинологический мир понес невосполнимую утрату
ушел из жизни Гюнтер Васхаузен..
http://www.rsv2000.de/
скорбим вместе с Вами

----------

